# [Review] G5 Slim Fit For Galaxy S3



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

PROS:
The Slim Fit for the Galaxy S3, the name says it all. Its a slim, thin case. The case is molded to fit nicely around the device. The soft feel has a nice texture that does not feel like its going to slip out of the hand. The case does slide in and out of the pocket with ease. The case does not collect any dust, lint or dirt. One of the design features that I like so much about this case is that it does not leave any grease or oil prints from the fingers. The case looks smooth all the time. The case is a hard plastic and does not bend easily. Meaning even though the case is slim, there is still durability. The case will protect from scratches and nicks. The corners of the phone are also protected. The case should protect from at least minor drops. The case is slightly raised above the phone which will protect the screen of the phone is faced down.
CONS:
Because this is a slim case, there is a chance of damage to the phone if a major drop occurs. If the phone were to drop on the screen there is a chance of damage depending on what the phone drops on. This is a slim case, so rugged protection is not something to expect. The top and bottom front edge is exposed and leaves the chance of blemishes to happen.
VERDICT:
This is a simple slim case for the Galaxy S3 that has many features. My favorite features are the slim design, ease of pocket use and oils (from hands) cannot be seen on the case. The case always look fresh and new. I would recommend this case for anyone not worried about ultimate protection like a rugged case would offer. This case is still going to protect from common bumps, scrapes and scratches.
YouTube Review
I got the case from the Elago Store.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review! Love seeing reviews like this!


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

before i got my s3 i knew i had to go on a case buying binge and this is one of them i got. and the first one that arrived. so i have it on my phone now. i agree with all of what you said. its a very nice case


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Right on. Out of any snap on cases. I've liked this the most.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

